# Brit in Provence seeking tax advice



## mikemz

We have been in France since 2015 and singularly failed to get any useful tax advice. Looking for a recommendation for a useful accountant who can answer questions about cross jurisdictional tax headaches.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved you here to the France section. We do have quite a few folks here from the UK who might be able to recommend someone (or something). There is also an Expat Tax section here on Expat Forums Expat Tax that you could try if you have specific questions.


----------



## mikemz

Bevdeforges said:


> Have moved you here to the France section. We do have quite a few folks here from the UK who might be able to recommend someone (or something). There is also an Expat Tax section here on Expat Forums Expat Tax that you could try if you have specific questions.


Thanks! Realised I had probably posted in the wrong place


----------



## Crabtree

Are you saying that you have not submitted any tax returns or you have and not understood what you are doing?
To get free advice from the horses mouth you should go to your local tax office and you will find them helpful 
In addition there are lots of members here who can point you in the right direction if your affairs are straightforward and "The Connexion" does a good how to fill in your tax return guide


----------



## mikemz

Crabtree said:


> Are you saying that you have not submitted any tax returns or you have and not understood what you are doing?
> To get free advice from the horses mouth you should go to your local tax office and you will find them helpful
> In addition there are lots of members here who can point you in the right direction if your affairs are straightforward and "The Connexion" does a good how to fill in your tax return guide


Hi, thanks for the reply. The normal run-of-the-mill stuff is under control. I am looking for some advice on some more nuanced questions about stock options. Specifically whether exercising stock options is taxed as income or not in France


----------

